# Tandem drivetrains



## rgojr2001 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have seen that some of the daVinci tandems come with a drivetrain that allows the captain and stoker to pedal at different rates. Is it possible to equip other tandems similarly, or is this designed and built only by them?


----------



## rdtompki (Nov 28, 2008)

daVinci tandems permit the captain and stoker to coast independently, but once pedaling both captain and stoker are at the same cadence. daVinci will sell the ICS (independent coasting system) hardware for new builds, but a retrofit might be tricky and expensive. Both captain and stoker bottom bracket are equipped with an eccentric and of course there is a third BB for the chainrings and double freewheel. We have a daVinci and are extremely pleased with the system and the tandem as a whole.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I recall seeing a system that allowed independent coasting on a normal frame - it involved a timing chain and freewheels on the drive side. Because of the space involved and the complexity it wouldn't be without it's problems.


----------

